# PENN Jigmaster



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I've played with the squidders, and there's plenty of talk on here about them. However, I don't know anything about the Jigmaster. Is one better than the other and why. 

I'm watching e-bay for another cheap casting reel, and seeing plenty of these Jigmasters for sale. Have my 525 mag on order, but can't afford to buy a second one right now (or the first one for that matter). Figured I'd get a decent rod and put a flea-bay special on it until I can scrape up the funds for a better reel .


----------



## eklutna (Mar 12, 2006)

The jig master 500 is the most common jig master you see on flea bay. It is a larger brother of the surf master. It has the same one screw take apart feature. It has bushings and with the right spool (aluminum or plastic) it can be cast into the surf. It has a capacity of 275 yards of 30 pound test. 

I thought of getting one my self as a back up reel. I would recommend the 505 Jigmaster. It is the same as the 500 but has ball bearings instead of bushings. It should cast farther. 505's are a bit harder to find but can still be had at a bargain. 

Another reel that you might consider is the Silver Beach 99. It is a reel with a one screw take apart feature. These are a bit rarer than the Jigmasters but still can be had cheep. It is about the size of a Penn Long beach 60. I guess it would take a bit more skill to cast any distance.

Newell makes lots of hotrod parts for all the above mentioned reels. You can get light weight spools, plastic cross bars and stands. Fancy side plates and handles. They also sell bearings and so forth.

Hope this helps


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Jigs are bad a$$.One of the most common complaints about the Squidder is the low gear ratio.With the Jigmaster,you can easily go up to 5:1.If you like to hot rod your reels,jigs are hard to beat.There is alot of aftermarket parts available as well as using Penn parts from various models and Newell 338 parts.You can buy one on eBay for about the same price as a squidder.Another reel that shouldn't be overlooked in the same class is the 112h Penn(3/0)---Regardless,all three are good.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*JigMaster 500*

I guess you are talking about the 500.

I have 2 of the them, one I bought converted to the narrow 501 and the other I bought the conversion kit to convert it to a narrow 501; easier to thumb.

They have no ball bearings like the 525 or Squidder, so free spooling is not very good as the 525 or Squidder. But they will cast. You can get the Newell LC1 nylon bearing/end caps for the JM 500 on ebay to help with distance.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Pic of my JM 501*

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/2604/cat/500/ppuser/12631


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Good info guys...thanks. That certainly adds a couple more variables to the equation... . I could just upgrade the reel later, rather than buying a new one. Saw a 545 go for $61+shipping...would have been around $70-72 or so...prolly shoulda bought it  . Still a couple of Jigmasters I'm watching...


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Meant to say in the last post...that's a mighty fine looking reel there Orest  .


----------



## Gas$4Less (Oct 11, 2005)

if you are interested in one that was already purchased off of ebay and used twice...let me know. I purchased the 500 with an aluminum spool, found I couldn't get any distance with it and burned my thumb, put some rare earth magnets on it myself (didn't seem to help), and again found I couldn't cast too well with it. So, now it sits...I've been thinking of the 501 conversion, but recently bought the 525mag and probably would rather sell than invest more $ into it...


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Possibly...I'm leaning toward another Squidder, but I'll keep yours in mind. Not having much luck on e-bay myself. Might be easier to buy yours...


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

*Jigmaster Reels*

The best Jigmaster made was the 505hs.
Ball bearings,5.1 gear ratio and will out cast the noisier 500 model. I have one like new with all new internals, aluminum spool from penn and aluminum silver Accurate frame and power handle. Only the side plates are original and they're in great shape. 

CB


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

*I forgot to mention my Squidders*

I have two, one like new with a red Accurate frame and power handle. The other one is custom built with all new internals, spool, a black Accurate frame, silver Accurate sideplates and an all purple power handle. I love them but they're are just to slow. So now my magged Diawa's and Avet's get the call while these great Squidders and my Jigmaster 505hs just sit at home.

CB


----------

